# Northeast Indiana-fort Wayne Area



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

Simone's Lawn Service

Would be glad to help out in my area as soon as my obligations are done. Would be willing to travel within reason.

I have one truck, a very depenable 82' Ford F150 with a Western Pro Plow/Toro snow blower/I am also commercially insured.

Rick Simone 
(260) 705-4103 Mobile
1-800-925-1821 ext.40 Work

I also have a friend who may be interested in sub work. He has a Bob Cat skid steer and an International Harvester with a dump bed and a 10' Western Pro Plow

Scare Hauling
Eugene Scare
(260) 637-9323 Home 1-800-925-1821 ext.40 Work
(260) 615-3565 Mobile


----------

